# Mailserver einrichten HIIIILFE



## immanuel (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es irgend eine Anleitung wie man eine Meailserver einrichtet die auch funkt?

Ich habe jetzt schon einige HowTo's versucht aber jede bricht mir irgendwo mit irgen einen Fehler ab.

Ich bin je echt Linux begeister aber das ist mir jetzt echt zu blöd. 

Ich muss für unsere Firma die Server kündigen und alles Lokal einrichten. Web ist kein Problem aber mit dem Mailserver komme ich nicht weiter. Vorallem brauch ich ein Sys wo der Chef auch mal von aussen seine Mails abrufen kann.

Gibt es da nich was was ich einfach Inst. so ähnlich wie den Hamster?




Immanuel


----------



## Till (4. Juli 2009)

Siehe hier:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3


----------



## planet_fox (21. Juli 2009)

> Ich habe jetzt schon einige HowTo's versucht aber jede bricht mir irgendwo mit irgen einen Fehler ab.


Das ist normal, das nicht alle ohne  Probleme läuft



> Ich bin je echt Linux begeister aber das ist mir jetzt echt zu blöd.


Was genau ? Manche Dinge klappen nicht auf anhieb, es brauch geduld



> Ich muss für unsere Firma die Server kündigen und alles Lokal einrichten. Web ist kein Problem aber mit dem Mailserver komme ich nicht weiter. Vorallem brauch ich ein Sys wo der Chef auch mal von aussen seine Mails abrufen kann.


Kurze fragen, du willst alles umstellen auf DSL-Hosting ? Habt ihr den entsprechenden upload bzw eine feste IP ?



> Gibt es da nich was was ich einfach Inst. so ähnlich wie den Hamster?


Ich glaube es ist gewollt das nicht alles so einfach funktioniert, damit lernt man auch den Dienst besser kennen und kann das System bei problemen besser verstehn.


----------



## F4RR3LL (22. Juli 2009)

Wenn Du nur Mailserver benötigst. Dann finde ich das hier das Perfekt. Nutze ich auch immer wieder gern:

http://workaround.org/ispmail

Gruß Sven


----------

